# When is best time to buy crossbow?



## shootemall (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying a crossbow for my nine year old. He's killed two deer with a rifle, but likes hang out with me while i hunt with my compound. Looking at Barnett raptor fx3. I want something he can handle now, yet carry as he gets older. Seems like there are a lot of sales just before the season starts, does anybody know where the deals have been found in past years? Also, if anybody has any suggestions on other crossbows to look at, I'm still open to other options. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 30, 2017)

I'd go get the $200 special from Walmart by Barnett. Soon he will want a real bow and that will cost you


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 30, 2017)

I got the Barnett raptor fx3 pro and wasn't satisfied with it. Could've been just a lemon though ? It stacked field points but wouldn't group broadheads. Traded for a ghost 360. Its a 100 yd broadhead slinging monster. 
My take on it is, you can't tune xbows like a compound. The bolts better be coming out straight or broadheads will not group.  Buy it from a store that takes returns. Immediately try broadheads when you get it home. 
Get it now so he'll have time to get familiar with it. Crossbows are dangerous to fingers.
.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jul 30, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> Crossbows are dangerous to fingers.
> .



This X 1,000. 

I've lost a thumbnail twice. Finally learned my lesson the second time.


----------



## bigboi60 (Aug 8, 2017)

I got a Centerpoint Sniper 370, it's under $300.00 and has an adjustable stock so as he grows it will. I can get 2" groups at 40 yards with field or broadheads. You can shop around, I got mine for under $250.00 by getting Academy to price match Walmart plus 5% below. Good Hunting!


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 8, 2017)

My Dad bought a PSE Fang and it groups BH's like field points.  Naturally, as he is getting older, he only wants to keep his shots under 50 yards, but even out to 50, they are grouping amazingly.

Personally, I think you pay for what you get when it comes to crossbows.  Spend a little more money and you will be pleasantly surprised.......go the cheaper route and you will end up being disgusted with it.

I also recommend shooting mechanical heads.  Dad was shooting Muzzy's last year, but is switching to Schwacker BH's this fall after I have joined the Schwacker bandwagon.  Going to give them a run this fall and see how I like them, and if I don't, I will go to something else.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 8, 2017)

My son is 9 and he has a PSE Fang also.  Killed his first deer with it last year.  I wanted him to start with a crossbow, then move to a bow, and skip the rifle all together.  Its a great crossbow for the money.


----------



## shootemall (Aug 9, 2017)

bigboi60 said:


> I got a Centerpoint Sniper 370, it's under $300.00 and has an adjustable stock so as he grows it will. I can get 2" groups at 40 yards with field or broadheads. You can shop around, I got mine for under $250.00 by getting Academy to price match Walmart plus 5% below. Good Hunting!



I got this at Cabelas last week. Had employee discount sale, so it was about $250, came with 4x32 scope, sling, 3 bolts and 5 year warranty. There were guards on front grip to prevent fingers from going into string path. Yeah it's cheap, but it's a starter. The adjustable stock really worked for him. 
He shot 2 bucks last year with rifle. Now he can beat me at archery too, and I'll enjoy every minute of it. Thanks for all the replies and input. Good luck all!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 9, 2017)

PSE also has the FangLT, a little less $ and a little slower (330fps) than the Fang XT. It's adjustable from 165lb to 145lb, comes with the same ready to shoot package...


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 10, 2017)

bigboi60 said:


> I got a Centerpoint Sniper 370, it's under $300.00 and has an adjustable stock so as he grows it will. I can get 2" groups at 40 yards with field or broadheads. You can shop around, I got mine for under $250.00 by getting Academy to price match Walmart plus 5% below. Good Hunting!



This! I don't shoot groups with it though I ruin to many arrows that way. But now is a good time there are a lot of sales going on.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 11, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barnett-Rap...47246a4ef3b&rpp_icid=597f78ee36f1f935113ed9de


----------



## shootemall (Aug 13, 2017)

shdw633 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barnett-Rap...47246a4ef3b&rpp_icid=597f78ee36f1f935113ed9de


Dag nabbit, I was happy with my purchase until I saw that... It's all good. Hopefully somebody will see it and get a deal. We shot a bunch in the back yard today. My nine year old "deer slayer" was excited, but the best thing it's that now my seven y.o. wants to shoot a deer too. He's gone hunting, but never hunted. I may not even pull a trigger, and this could be my best year yet.


----------

